# Police Officer Alex Del Rio



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Alex Del Rio 
*Hollywood Police Department
Florida*
End of Watch: Saturday, November 22, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 31
*Tour of Duty:* 9 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, November 22, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Police Officer Alex Del Rio was killed in an automobile accident while attempting to stop a speeding motorist.

Officer Del Rio observed a motorist speeding eastbound on Sheridan Street. Officer Del Rio followed the car, and then had to take evasive action to avoid hitting a taxi cab. Officer Del Rio lost control of the cruiser and crashed into the tree in the median. The vehicle immediately was engulfed in flames and Officer Del Rio died from his injuries.

Officer Del Rio had served with the Hollywood Police Department for nine years.
Agency Contact Information
Hollywood Police Department
3250 Hollywood Boulevard
Hollywood, FL 33021

Phone: (954) 967-4636

_*Please contact the Hollywood Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

